# Tree Austria saddle



## Derek (Aug 1, 2004)

*new saddel*

hi Rockey 
How much is it worth, Ill convert to $au here.


----------



## arborman (Aug 1, 2004)

i have the same saddle and have found that there is a small loop in the fabric on the right hand side that i pushed a non locking carabeiner through and it works good for hanging a chainsaw. it was hard to get it through as the loop was very tight but once its in there it stays in place well.


----------



## Derek (Aug 1, 2004)

*price in oz*

G'day rockey 
youed freak if you knew what we had to pay here for climbing gear. Most comes from U.S any way. with sliding "D" and bousens seat (id really like one) top of range about 1500 $AU.

Used one once at an aireial rescue course , The most fun ive ever had with my clothes on, so good so smooth,the fact you can sit down and rest,I could be tied in, in front of me and could turn and turn side to side without that very familier twang of pain. Even reach right out and swing my arms around.how good are these things??? But (a) I just dont get a chance to go shopping, wouldent contemplate mail order on such an item. (b) pretty sure we are worlds apart when it comes to pay rates. Stay safe Derek.


----------



## arboromega (Aug 2, 2004)

rocky
i havent tried that new TA saddle, but have been eyeing it in catologs...ive used weaver saddles with floating dees and bosuns for years and wonder how much of a comparison there would be? did you attach the bosun?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2004)

That's odd. My lack of a derriere requires me to _not_ have a bosun seat. No cushion on my end. I'm all upper-body. My weaver leg-strap is my first leg-strap, and I'll never go back to a butt-squeezer.

My next saddle will be a Ness. I'll see what's upwiddat...


----------



## glens (Aug 2, 2004)

That's about the same saddle I just got, Butch.&nbsp; I didn't want to invest a huge hunk of money before finding out if I would be worth a flip in a tree.&nbsp; A couple pounds on the waist doesn't much matter to me, my usual tool belt weighs quite a bit more.&nbsp; The construction of the Weaver seems to be top-notch.

All upper body, huh?&nbsp; What's that mean?&nbsp; A big bulge out the front and on the sides, just above the belt?

Hahaha!

Glen


----------



## mikecross23 (Aug 2, 2004)

Brian,
Is your new saddle sold in Sherrill? Where can I see pictures of it?

Thanks, 
-Mike-


----------



## rumination (Aug 2, 2004)

here it is


https://www.frescoarborist.com/cgi-...98-35889&WSC1026771505-60843&1038264146-99961


----------



## arboromega (Aug 3, 2004)

mstrblstr just post a pic of my saddle except i got the bosun and not the leg straps. weavers are heavy but they are very comfortable and well made. affordable too.
rocky,
how sturdy is that clip on the main belt? looks likes if you bent over it could trigger the locking mechanisim.


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote
My lack of a derriere requires me to _not_ have a bosun seat. No cushion on my end. I'm all upper-body. My weaver leg-strap is my first leg-strap, and I'll never go back to a butt-squeezer.

I feel the same about the bosun but my problem is my legs are to big and it squeezes them together and it feels uncomfortable and I look stupid!
Leg straps are the way to go but your climbin style has to be different 
No hangin around lookin at the view
 
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't believe Rocky got a sliding dee!


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Rocky
You are right and I stand corrected!
The only good thing a Bosun Saddle is good for is cabling and the ridged seat gets jammed in tight crotches
My opinion of course! 
Later
John


----------



## arboromega (Aug 5, 2004)

whoops. im corrected also. i always thought the butt strap was the bosun. ok so i climb with a butt strap. either way is holds my tail in the tree. and rocky i couldnt link to your gear site, my computer? or is the address missing something?


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 5, 2004)

ok this is slightly off topic, but i was just thinkingthe other day.....you know those gel seats you get for bicycles. has no-one thought of sticking some of that in harness legloops or bosuns.
i'm referring to manufacturers


----------



## Derek (Aug 6, 2004)

*foot help*

hi all,
Butt squeezing isnt my problem....Ball squeezing is.. mabey someone needs to build a(custom) harness to suit Aussies,we must be pretty big "down under".....lol....loRl...

On a more serious note, does any one use FOOT PLATES
(sherrill cat 2003 12th ed P56.item e U.S $ 69.00)?? Cost via post from QLD,AU$195.00 Add says screws easily into buckingham climbers ( what i use). Are they more comfortable?? Do they get in your way?? Can i still 'tippy toe" to the next tree or will they keep my foot to flat?? Dont wont to shell out good coin for (and wait 3 weeks) some thing i should of asked about first..

any input would be great and remember be carefull up there.


Kind regards Derek.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 6, 2004)

I was just at a class for arborists for tree law, valueing etc and we got to talking about saddles (strange that) and the subject came up with guys having problems with there hips after years of using harnesses that tended to squeeze your legs together while hanging. I have always had cheap harnesses that do this so Im now looking for a better harness. Anyone else heard of problems injury wise with the wrong type of harness?


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 6, 2004)

rocky post a pic please,im interested in throwing my old hennes harness,sick of being squezed to death,im in the process of replacing all my gear barr spurs,so im following this thread to see what your opinion is from changing over.


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 6, 2004)

lets face it though, the colour, bit gay isn't it


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 6, 2004)

Mebbethe pink is a Dunlap model!
(i'll let him explain his way outta that one)


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 6, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## Stumper (Aug 6, 2004)

Derek, Dejate de inchar Che. 

The tree austria does look VERY intriguing. This one (Ness ) follows the wisdom"You have to be careful with eggs....)" It won't drive you NUTS.


----------



## Derek (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad you like it rocky. Must be alot more enjoyable!!

Did you see my post on "footplates" (above) Any ideas?

Regards Derek and be carefull up there..


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: price in oz*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *G'day rockey
> youed freak if you knew what we had to pay here for climbing gear. Most comes from U.S any way. with sliding "D" and bousens seat (id really like one) top of range about 1500 $AU.
> 
> Used one once at an aireial rescue course , The most fun ive ever had with my clothes on, so good so smooth,the fact you can sit down and rest,I could be tied in, in front of me and could turn and turn side to side without that very familier twang of pain. Even reach right out and swing my arms around.how good are these things??? But (a) I just dont get a chance to go shopping, wouldent contemplate mail order on such an item. (b) pretty sure we are worlds apart when it comes to pay rates. Stay safe Derek. *




I think I'll set up a supply store! 
You got to be kidin how do you guy's afford to work and at those prices how many are workin safe?
Later
John


----------



## Derek (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi John, I make sure everybody's workin safe..Its the comfort level that I carnt controll, Supply store?? youd still have to make a living... But dont put your kids through collage at aussie climbers expence.. Regards Derek and be carefull up there.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 10, 2004)

Derek,,

when you say $1500 for the saddle. Do you mean Aus. or American...B/c what's the exchange rate again..something like .60 to 1 american....


----------



## Derek (Aug 11, 2004)

Aussie bucks but way too many for now 
so I compromise with a 450 ($A.U) ballsqueezer..Does the job but...

glens how much longer you got at "speed"? dont you have broadband (asdl/isdn) where you live....Here we're lucky to have phones at all,pretty rural area.. Bro's not comming down to (fix tonis cpu) celebrate my b/day now, Why dont I just send you the pics i want to post - fix them and post for me??
Kind regards Derek>>


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 3, 2004)

where did you buy yours from rocky,i had a look today locally,basically 2 to chose from buckingham(ok but im not going down that road) for $660 or a petzel same $$ and thats all i can buy local.


----------



## Derek (Sep 3, 2004)

*dontbuyithere*

just got the email from customs ill send it via reg email

5% in duty + 10% gst...I recon Canada from my recearch so far.

Robb has good contacts there..Handeling fees much lower too

get the currancy converter at http://www.national.com.au its real good.. once you start puttin figures you'll see..

Derek

Thank you for your email. Chain saws are subject to 5% Customs duty and 10% GST. Customs duty is calculated on the Customs value (purchase price). GST is calculated on the Customs value, plus overseas transport and insurance (includes postage), plus the Customs duty.

All goods imported into Australia by air or sea cargo with a value exceeding $250 or by post with are value exceeding $1,000, are required to be cleared through Customs on a formal Customs entry. There are are cost recovery chares related to this type of clearance.

look like i did it...Hope it helps...Derek...


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Derek
GST is only 7% not sure about the rest
Later
John


----------



## Derek (Sep 3, 2004)

*onlysomethings*

oppps that did en't sound good to our US counter parts Aussie,

A lot of it comes down to exchange rates,( and only on some items), from what i can see..

no offence ment to our yankee brothers or the great sponsers

to this site...Might be "off" in my maths any way....Derek...


----------



## Mahk (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: foot help*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *hi all,
> 
> 
> ...




I've used them for about four years.

I had planatar fascitis--tearing of the ligament that runs from the Achilles tendon to the bottom of the toes. They are much more comfortable than standing on just the spur all day. 

Only when walking on the top of branches, particularly smaller ones. The plates have rubber on the bottom, which helps give you some traction. I simply end up using my gaffs a little more. It takes a little while to get used to them. 

You can, but there is defintely more strain on the bottoms of your feet. The vast majority of the removals that we do are 1/2 day or longer, so I rarely walk from one tree to the next. It is either time for lunch or time to go when we get down. The plates do move a little which helps when you need to tippy-toe. 

I would recommend the footplates for anyone who is having problems from standing on the spurs. The footplates add a little bulk and a little weight, but 
overall they are more comfortable than the spurs alone.


Mahk


----------



## Derek (Sep 3, 2004)

*greatadvice*

Thanks for your imput mac, Where you been hidding...saw your profile you must be busy...

I dident get a lot of imput on this thread(saddels after all) and re posted it under 'Footplates" on it's own...got lots then...sort of got talked out of them....

Last thing on my mind at the moment...getting new gaffs AGAIN,
will be first proity....

OUTCH bet that hurt...Did you do it in a tree??

Forgot how low to the ground i was one day...cut a laterial leader on my way down (thought it might put a little to much wait on the way i want to drop it....it hit the ground and "spung" back and took out my right knee....Grade 2 tear of the miedial ligiment..OUTCH....BTW i was back at work in 9 days (not 45 like doc wanted) brace and crutches....And got some good training done on the boys....Couple of them can even sharpin a chain now ....StHill do my own though..lol...


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Sep 10, 2004)

*Tree Austria pic*

Rocky is gonna love this







Did your saddle come with one of those??


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yessir!!!*

I likes me that climber, I tell ya whut!!!

Pigtails, even!


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the flexibility


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the poster girl and the saddle seems OK, it's the colors and design that make me puke. Austria is in the dark ages anyway, regarding the Arts. Guess that explains it.

Jack


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Sep 10, 2004)

Dude, you noticed colors and design 

Best saddle advert I have ever seen.


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *Dude, you noticed colors and design
> 
> Best saddle advert I have ever seen.
> ...



Hahahah, sure, I also, notice the inherent esthetics of every tree and work from that. Not to brag like MB. , I'm know as a world class sulptor as well as the best prunner n the US.i 

The visual disign of the saddle bothers me, that's all.

Jack


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 10, 2004)

*Brag?*

It ain't bragging if ya can do it...



or maybe it izzzz...


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 10, 2004)

OK. Brag = personal truth.

If I'm shot with another bullet to day I'll sink with all the weight.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 14, 2004)

okie has one on the way for me yer ha!


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Sep 18, 2004)

*Tree Austria 2*

http://www.drayer.de/tree_austria2.pdf


----------



## treegeek (Sep 18, 2004)

hey nathan, thanks for the pic. do you know what the difference is between the one and the old duo? i see a ring on the bridge but that's all i pick up from the photo.
thanks,
k.


----------



## treegeek (Sep 18, 2004)

hey rocky,
yeah, i see the bridge used to be flat and wide. hmm. i'm still deciding on the flatter bridge for the glide. they sent me 2 rings to put on it which is a very annoying set-up because they don't move too well on the bridge- often one will stick to the side when loaded and then suddenly readjust to center. hate those little heartattacks. (not to mention the pinch factor!) bottom line is 9 months of tweaking have not made me love the glide so here i am browsing for YET ANOTHER saddle.

i've become a gearhead while i wasn't looking..
k.


----------



## SteveBullman (Sep 18, 2004)

kathy, take a good look at the edelrid tree magic


----------



## treegeek (Sep 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> *kathy, take a good look at the edelrid tree magic *



where do i find it?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Sep 18, 2004)

There is a thread with pictures in the Rant and Rave forum on Treebuss.

that looks like quite a nice ride.

Tom


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 19, 2004)

rocky,where are the new/ old pics youve got me worried,mines only days away


----------



## SteveBullman (Sep 19, 2004)

it is comfortable tom.
kathy, dont know what the availability of it is like over in the states, from what i can gather its hard enough getting one in europe


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 21, 2004)

got mine today,very good fitting/feeling harness,thanks to david for organising,shipping


----------



## Derek (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Aussie, What was the "washup" on the harness?

ie ,time it took/customs/G.S.T/total cost to you in Vic?

How does it FEEL?? To work in? ( i bet it feels great round the house)..Is everything where you want it..? Derek..


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 25, 2004)

cost me 500 all up,very happy with how light it is,my other climbers cant fault it other than color.i like the stubai clips on it havnt had a chance to use it,to clean new for my truck


----------



## Derek (Sep 25, 2004)

Put it on...

I can see the postage on the box USD$ 46.00 

The Austrailia post sticker, but i can;t see it on you...

Granted you wont look like the other model.....

But i want to see it...How long did it take to come over?

Buckel looks allright too...

"SHOWUSTHEHARNESS"...Derek..


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 25, 2004)

What's wrong with the color Aussie? yours looks orange while Rocky's is flaming pink 
Looks I have been forced to buy a new saddle and my supplier cannot legally sell me a TA or a B2  Looks like we may be mandated to wear a full body harness soon as well.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 25, 2004)

beleive it or not but,in a bucket we have to wear chaps!luckily im not contracting anymore just a residentual hack.s/b are you saying your going to have to use shoulder straps?im going to get some anyhow cant be a bad thing.the t/a is way better than anything i could have brought here and cheaper with conversion/postage/insurance by $160 and oke gave me a free pen


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 25, 2004)

A full harness will need to be directly sewn onto the saddle.
Free pen! I'm sold


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 25, 2004)

hope this helps got 2 points at front one at back,nice pen


----------



## Derek (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Jason, the color of the pen looks great...

When do we see you in it??

Go out on the street and put it on someone eles then..

"SHOWMETHESADDEL"


I WANT TO SEE


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 25, 2004)

id rather take a work shot.sorry derek,robs had a bit of your problem...theives  ill take one tuesday as im going to push a few boundarys


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arborman _
> *i have the same saddle and have found that there is a small loop in the fabric on the right hand side that i pushed a non locking carabeiner through and it works good for hanging a chainsaw. it was hard to get it through as the loop was very tight but once its in there it stays in place well. *



yeh ive been wondering what i could use them for,there way tight ,and forward


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 28, 2004)

yeh the new saddles ok,peace bro


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 28, 2004)

It look great on you Aussie! I have been talking with David and will order one from him soon as well, just have to iron out a few details.


----------



## Derek (Sep 28, 2004)

*"Showntheharness"*

G'day Aussie, i came all the way home to see the pic...AWSOME

BTW, my Sister came to visit, brought her digicam,ill post a shot of
me wearing your old one...Youve come along way....
...Congradulations... 

Only got one saved properly, will sort out the rest soon....

Spose youll want one wearing it next?...It was late ...


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 28, 2004)

been a while since ive used a sliding 'd' but there ok,any luck with a saw derek?looks like your ready for a rebuild all them tools on board LOL.been stirring the other climbers about how comfortable it is,one comment was''its like buying a car with electric windows etc not really needed,ha ha jealous i reckon


----------



## Derek (Sep 28, 2004)

I was gunna ask about the sliding d, imo the best thing to releive a lot of pressure..

It seems to hang nice and low and can see (unlike your old one)
biners dont keep banging you in the face...

Heres where im up to with saws...My turn to LAUGHOUTLOUD,
Or mabey, for cring out loud 

Zoom around on all the new gear, you should see a suprise...

Truck is pretty empty by my standerds, If you want a shot of tools let me know...

It was late, but today...Thats better than sending film by mail order...Tend to forget what was going on by the time i get them back....Ill get some better shots before she goes..

Have a great day...Derek,,


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Here, you can see it, now.


----------



## Derek (Sep 28, 2004)

Gee ya gettin good at this puter chit....

Made it look like 4pm....MASTERSTROKE...


While im still up late tring to sort out my emails...heres one "carrying" aussies old harness....DAMMMM NO PEN....

What program do you use to keep your pics in butch??
Was it EXPOSURE that you changed?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 28, 2004)

I adjusted the brightness/contrast in Macromedia Fireworks.


----------



## Derek (Sep 28, 2004)

now you made me look at all the [email protected] around the sheds..
I look younger than i feel, can you do somthing about the "bad helmet hair"...Thanx


Now i realy thought i would get a reaction over the vest???


If i was clever i would draw arrows to the pockets and tell you whats in them...Shot of the emergancy rope backpac(other side) is on the last shot...

Sure could carry a lot of smokes up with us in that get up...

Even got a pocket for a spare lighter..


----------



## SilverBlue (Sep 28, 2004)

Well sir I'm ready to order my TA , nothing else to add right now so here is a picture of a cute tomato with a nipple showing.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks brian for your opinions on the t/a saddle im most happy with mine,by far the best ive ever used  i doubt i would have brought it without the positive feed back,thankyou bro


----------



## Stumper (Dec 30, 2004)

Rob, Who cares about cute tomatoes-I want to see the Pics of Derek's sister wearing the saddle.  

I almost typed "...Derek's sister in Aussies saddle" but realized that could mean something that none of us want to see or imagine occurring.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 30, 2004)

Careful Aussie-we need to maintain respect for Derek's sis.

Forgive me Derek-I'm a bad boy.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 1, 2005)

happy birthday rocky :jester: :jester: :bday: :bday: have a top day.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Jan 1, 2005)

*Rjs*

Where is Brian Anyhoo? I haven't seen him around here or other sites as well :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 1, 2005)

I think he's hanging out with RBTree...


----------

